# Another Processor Issue



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

I normally butcher deer myself, unless it is to warm out or if Im pushed for time. If I do take my deer to the processor and it is always the same place and it usually costs no more than $125 to get it done, which includes bologna, ect. I also usually get 5-10% beef fat mixed in with the ground. 

So this year I take my deer in, get it all in ground and ask to have 5-10% beef fat mixed in (i think it is usually 30 cents a pound at this place) and the lady said pork is the way to go, its their number one seller. So I take her word for it.

I get the call yesterday that my meat is ready and she said the total is $250.00. I guess the pork is an extra $2.39 a pound and they mix it 50/50 with the meat. I know that there could have been a mutual misunderstanding, but $250.00 for deer!!

Im not the kind of person to complain or anything, but I feel like there has been some injustice. Anyways, has anyone ever experienced this or heard of someone paying 250.00 for 10 lbs of bologna and some ground? And what do you do, I guess pay for it...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Talk about rip-off ...I would tell them to keep the meat...And never go to them for nothing...Never heard of mixing 50/50 before...You got ripped....Sorry...C.L....


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

$2.39 is flat out high on pork; I make 50/50 venison/pork sausage 1/4lb burgers and I can buy bulk pork for $1.69-$1.99 retail from my local butcher shop.

Sounds like a communication problem that you are both equally responsible for - you didn't ask and she didn't tell. If it were me, I would talk to her about it - tell her what you are used to paying and that although you didn't ask what the cost was you are surprised at the price. I would make sure to remind them they didn't provide a price either - that you feel you are both responsible. They may cut you a break of that price where both of you can go home resonably satisfied without hard feelings.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

$250 to have a deer processed plus bakigna is rediculous. I only paid $100
for Steaks, chops, backstraps individualy vacuumed sealed and the remainder ground. Had 20% beef suet added to the ground and packaged in 1# vacuum sealed bags. Total weight was 75#'s. I used to process my own deer and added nothing but found the ground meat did not stay moist enough during the cooking process. I tried adding up to 30% fatty pork which IMO totally destroyed the flavor I like in venison. I switched to beef suet as a suggestion by a local butcher and it cooks out completely while keeping the meat moist. 50% pork? You might as well buy a hog.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Is there a detailed bill? I have taken mine to a place that adds actual pork to the meat, not just fat as is often done with beef tallow. They used good cuts of pork and it was awesome. I would guess that perhaps this is the case since the ratio is up to 50/50. If it was 50% fat, I can't imagine what that would be like! In my case, I knew up front what was being added and the cost. We thought the finished product was well worth it. If it is a 50/50 mix, you should have received twice the amount back that you took in, right? 
Scott


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WOW!!! $250 for a deer to be processed, i'd say you got ripped off.... i just processed mine wednesday and got the pork fat a giant eagle for $1.81 a pound and i was pretty P.O'd thinking i got ripped off. listen to fish-n-fool. tell them it was a misunderstanding, dont freek out on them and see if you can work something out.


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah I would have to believe that it is Pork, not Pork Fat. I will have to see what happens when I pick it up. Im with Fish-in-Fool on how to handle it, we were both at fault, but again I dont know that I should be responsible to pay for all of the fault. From a business standpoint they need to know my concern to avoid losing customers in the future, but I will not demand a discount.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I have had 2 deer this year with butcher costs of around 250. Both were very large deer that I had made entirely into summer sausage and trail! Normal costs for fresh cuts, and ground with pork fat added is $85, all vac. packed! 

As for the POLITICAL COMMENTS, please keep them to yourself!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I am talking about fresh pork sausage, not pork fat - just to be clear.

Shortdrift - I got news I wouldn't be getting my half Angus beef from my cattle buddy this year. I did the 50/50 pork sausage to venison on a recommendation from a co-worker from Miss. She said they did this ofetn down there. I only did 10lbs total (5 of each) and made 1/4lb burgers. I find them quite tasty off the grill and wouldn't hesitate to do it again. Definately would not do this with all the grind - I like the lean venison for many other uses.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Pork schoulder cost about .79 a pound. Pork trim is about .55-.60 a pound.About a two weeks ago,Whole fresh hams where about .97 a pound.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> As for the POLITICAL COMMENTS, please keep them to yourself!


scott,for some reason some people just can't resist even the slightest opportunity


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I could see me doing the same saying yea go ahead mix it with pork . But 10 lbs of tube steak and some ground deer for 250 what the heck were they thinking . I would tell them to keep it .


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

oucat said:


> I normally butcher deer myself, unless it is to warm out or if Im pushed for time. If I do take my deer to the processor and it is always the same place and it usually costs no more than $125 to get it done, which includes bologna, ect. I also usually get 5-10% beef fat mixed in with the ground.
> 
> So this year I take my deer in, get it all in ground and ask to have 5-10% beef fat mixed in (i think it is usually 30 cents a pound at this place) and the lady said pork is the way to go, its their number one seller. So I take her word for it.
> 
> ...


Try Wood Rd. Processing just outside of Athens. They do a pretty good job and at a decent price. You got ripped!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Seems I have a story to tell about every issue on here but I have to pass this one along! I started taking deer(for prime cuts and ground) to a "neighborhood shop" in Akron in the guys garage in the 70's. By the eighty's, he'd expanded into a big-time operation with 4 butchers, walk-in freezers, and a large building! I always got back the deer I took in(not bragging, but those were usually mature Ohio bucks!) and I always felt the return and price was fair. The last one I took in dressed around 170 and the guy brings out a small whiskey case/box of about 25 pounds! I asked him where's the rest of it?? He said that was it! I told him "I brought one of the first deer ever to be butchered into this place ten years ago" and would like to speak to the owner(who I was fairly well acquainted with due to frequent trips there). All of a sudden, he says "just hold on a minute" and goes back into the freezer, comes out with a box of one pound packages of ground meat and starts tossing some into a bag. I said "what's this" and he says "maybe we 'accidentally' shorted you a little"!! I told him I only wanted my deer and to keep whatever road-kill that stuff was, paid him, and told him this was my last time there. (Bad thing was, I had directed many close friends to the place over the years.) Then I started doing my own.(Whole pork loins at Marc's are usually around $1.69/# this time of year-or were last year!)


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Strusburgprovision took a 210 lb field dressed deer from me 2 years ago... I got 45 lbs of meat back... and they claimed that was it. I called the manager monday morning and he apologized and told me to come back in and he would give me some beef and cheese to make it right... so pissed I never have been back to even get the freebies. 

Baltic meats was tried once as well... got a small abount of meat back vs what i expected... had jerky made... which was not ready on 2 different pick ups... when finally got it it amounted to about 6 lbs of burnt tasting nastiness my dog wouldn't eat... so it was thrown out. 

*I have always had great results at Beitzel's Farm and Meat Processing Inc in stone creek, oh. just off 77 south of new philidelphia... straight deer (no mix), vacummed backed... $55... if I get fillets butterflied... extra $5... and shoulder mount caped... extra $5. I took my 185-195 field dressed deer in and got 92 lbs back... and its always your deer meat back. Always freindly and reliable... and a couple cuties work there as well.*


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

They didn't short me on meat at least - I counted 71lbs of grind plus tenderloins and loin chops. The deer was 184lbs dressed, so that seems about right to me.

I just still find it hard to believe ANYBODY would toss out a rack - let alone a decent sized one like this


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

FSHNERIE said:


> Pork schoulder cost about .79 a pound.


It was $2.49 a pound yesterday at two different stores.


If a processor lost my rack, I would put a stop payment on the check.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Get to Marc's-if you have one in your area, and it has meat dept.! Whole pork loins---$1.69/#-RIGHT NOW! Grinding sausage(5 parts venison to one part pork works for me) tomorrow!!


----------

